# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Un café por favor

## Xuquer

Bueno bueno  :Smile: , este foro se anima, este espacio se abre para que comentemos cualquier cosa fuera de temática donde podamos debatir siempre ciñendonos a las normas de del foro y de respeto.

Adelante pues  :Smile: ... corto por favor  :Big Grin:

----------


## pacome36

aqui unas tazitas no vienen mal por si alguien pone el cafe

de paso miro haver si recuerdo como se ponen fotos, si no mirare la explicaciones para hacerlo, que yo se supone que no devo tener problemas, o eso creo.

http://62.15.226.148/tc/2008/11/02/10923647.jpg

----------


## pacome36

[QUOTE=pacome36;7773]aqui unas tazitas no vienen mal por si alguien pone el cafe

de paso miro haver si recuerdo como se ponen fotos, si no mirare la explicaciones para hacerlo, que yo se supone que no devo tener problemas, o eso creo.

----------


## Xuquer

Aún te acuerdas je je   

venga yo pongo el café

----------


## pacome36

me temo que por el formato de la materia prima que trajo xuquer no hay mas remedio que traer algo de tecnologia para poder llegar a tomarse un cafe, si no fijo que el cafe saldra aguado.

si, me acuerdo de ponerlas, y tambien empiezo a recordar las muchas fotos que he llegado a colgar por hay y el peligro que tiene esto.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues yo pongo los donuts

----------


## pacome36

bueno segun se ve mi parte tendra que seguir siendo la tecnologica, si no aqui fijo que no podemos tomar cafe

con filtro y todo

----------


## Xuquer

Pues no ha salido nada mal, que nada mal...




Salud...  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## carletes

No teneis ni idea de "na", ni de agua ni de embalses, me teneis hasta las orejas de tanto cafe, de tanta tacita así que os recomiendo un cambio de tercio y os ofrezco algo de lo que me sobró nechevieja. Yo con vosotros no me junto ni a tomar una caña porque lo aguais todo y ojo que a la mímina protesta clavo un robadallo de los que te hacen hincar la rodilla. Enga, a comer  :Big Grin: 
Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

aaaaaaag, mam<<<nazooooo, los jugos gástricos  :EEK!:    que estoy a régimen  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Me voya dormir y asi no sufro  :Big Grin: 

buenas noches  :Wink:   (veré si el café me deja dormir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Ernesto

Otra forma muy interesante de echarse un cafelito es, a sugerencia de varios amigos extremeños, es un licorcillo de café, delicioso pa templar los ánimos y elevar el espíritu. 

A quién sepa y al que quiera aprender, le recomiendo el elaborado en casa, canela fina!


a disfrutar!

----------


## Luján

Acompañando al jamón, qué menos que un poco de queso! :Cool:

----------


## pacome36

yo para no variar me sigo ocupando de la parte tecnologica

----------


## perdiguera

Con sus bichitos blancos, como a mí me gusta.
Se me hace la boca agua ahgg.

----------


## pacome36

cambiando el tercio
alguien sabria decirme donde he visto un hilo donde decia algo asi como, los 5 pantanos mas grandes de españa?
porfi
lo quiero revisar, esque ley algo en el que si no me equivoco pronto igual respondo con una de las mias, para no variar, eso si, responderia con buena intencion
PD. casi nunca bebo cerveza, o mejor dicho no bebo y punto, ademas no me gustan apenas los mantecados, pero aun asi, me acabo de comer un mantecado y para hecharlo para abajo, me estoy tomando una cerveza

----------


## sergi1907

Está en general

----------


## pacome36

> Está en general


gracias, ah, caray habia mirado, pero claro no me fije en los dos primeros, osea en el aderido, gracias otra vez

----------


## pacome36

pues no fue aqui donde lo ley, fue en otro sitio, era por un comentario que ley en referecia a lo grande que era el pantano y la lastima que daba que no ivamos a verlo nunca lleno, y como soy un oportunista listillo, eso si, sin mala intencion, iva a ver como estaba ese pantano, y aludir a que igual se equivocaba y lo podia ver lleno este año.
creo que fue en andalucia, el mas grande de andalucia, voy a informarme aver donde esta y como va

----------


## pacome36

bueno, como bien dice su creador al principio de este hilo, esta hecho para lo que queramos, y yo como he puesto muchas fotos por otros foros, me va a dar por poner algunas por aqui, al principio no identificare el lugar si es un paisaje, o si se da el caso y es una cosa lo que es, pero luego al otro dia o cuando me de lo identifico si alguien no lo ha hecho antes.

----------


## pacome36

para quien no conozca el lugar de las fotos que puse ayer, seguro que a poco le parecera un sitio curioso, no se si bonito, por que esto seria relativo, pero con seguridad es un lugar peculiar.
si no me equivoco y alguien no me corrije en andalucia es muy conocido, aunque sobre todo es conocido en malaga por ser de la provincia, pertenece a la provincia de antequera.
seguro que apenas estoy dando datos, ya que no soy nada esperto en esto y habra mucha mas informacion que aportar a esta exposicion, pero bueno es en definitiva el torcal de antequera.

----------


## pacome36

> bueno segun se ve mi parte tendra que seguir siendo la tecnologica, si no aqui fijo que no podemos tomar cafe
> 
> con filtro y todo


ah por cierto que sepa la peña que el kit tecnologico esta siempre aqui dispuesto a renovar el cafelito, es importante que siempre sea recien hecho.
no creais que no tiene importancia esto del cafe, puede tener o tiene mas importancia que en otras culturas el te.
una vez ley o escuche por hay, que es primordial en las nuevas relaciones personales para que llegaran a buen fin, aludian a que solo con el olor a cafe recien hecho la gente sin darse cuenta deja de sentirse incomoda por no conocer el sitio y se siente como en su casa, y esplicaban que cuando alguien llega a un entorno desconocido, (como por ejemplo pueda ser este), si uno queria que se sintieran bien los recien llegados, ademas de acomodarlos y darles una grata conversacion, habia que realizar el rito de hacer cafe, en principio ya solo con el olor que desprende cuando se acaba de hacer, hace que nos trankilicemos, y con ello olvidemos que estamos en un lugar diferente al avitual, y sin darnos cuenta nos sintamos como en casa.
asi que lejos de anticuados mitos que decian que el cafe pone nervioso, aseguro que este hace que nos relajemos y nos sintamos mejor.

----------


## pacome36

aver que puede ser esto?

----------


## pacome36

anda que chulo, donde tengo el almacen de fotos he visto que se pueden hacer cosas asi.

----------


## pacome36

es un palillero, no es como los palilleros que podemos ver en casa o en los bares, pero al fin y al cavo es solo eso, se le da a la ruedicilla que tiene abajo en la parte derecha y sale uno.
veis, no se acuesta uno sin saver algo nuevo

----------


## pacome36

esto de ahora no es tan simple, aunque original si que es tanto como el palillero de antes.
por que corregirme si no es asi, ¿a que no habiais visto antes un suelo de una terraza hecho con conchas o caracolas de mar?

----------


## Xuquer

Original esa manera de decorar un suelo, pero cualquiera anda descalzo por ahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## pacome36

no creas, no llegue a verlo, pero diria que seguramente habran andado descalzo por esta terraza, aunque huviera sido solo eventualmente con algun fin, pero no me estrañaria nada.

----------


## pacome36

bueno, ahora toca la tipica foto chorra, no es mia, vamos que es robada de internet, pero cuando la vi me gusto, no por burlarme de la persona que salia en ella, si no por verla como una foto algo especial, solo hay que ver con que impetu y en que ambiente quiere hacer la foto que sin duda es imposible.
foto al reves

----------


## pacome36

se que muy naturalista no son las siguientes fotos, hasta casi podria decirse que no tienen nada de bonitas por estar estos lugares siempre masificados, cosa que solo ocurre en verano, pero a mi aun asi me parece que vivo muy cerca o directamente en el paraiso, ya estoy a dos pasos de estas imagenes.

----------


## pacome36

lo dicho, la tecnologia es lo mio, y cuando lo fotografie me parecio muy curiosa. 
aunque no lo parezca es una maquina recreativa

----------


## pacome36

caminito del rey, el chorro, malaga, 1989
wauu, lo que he encontrado en you tube, sobre todo para quien sea de malaga, o simplemente conozca el caminito del rey en el chorro, aunque quien no lo conozca que lo vea, es impresionante, sobre todo por que la grabacion esta muy bien hecha, parece que vas andando por ella, me a dejado anonadado.
yo he ido bastantes veces de muy jovencito, porque hace minimo decada y media que no he vuelto a ir y hace mas de 20 años que fuy por primera vez, llegue justo hasta el puente la vez que mas lejos llegue si no recuerdo mal, y no recuerdo que me hecho atras, pero si lo veis comprendereis que quiero decir.
PD. no es el lugar mas apropiado para poner esto, tengo que mirar haver donde viene mejor, por que lo merece, igual lo llevo a el hilo del pantano del guadalhorce, ya vere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw

----------


## Xuquer

¿ Sabes una cosa Paco ?  yo ahí no subo ni jartovino  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## pacome36

si no me estraña xuquer, ya hace unos años que esta cerrado, fue deteriorandose cada vez mas, y los accidentes se multiplicaban, no ya por los jovencitos que ivamos hasta donde la adrenalina nos permitia, ya que no ivamos ni preparados, los que mas preparados ivamos eramos nosotros, y era por que llevavamos nevera con cerveza y agua fresquita, si no por que estos ultimos años ha habido accidentes de gente que hacen escalada, rafting o como se diga, con lo que tuvieron que vallarlo a lo basto, ahora ni ellos pueden acceder.
pero si escuche que lo estan reformando para que puedan entrar otra vez todo el mundo, e imagino que lo haran hasta el final, que si no me equivoco y alguien me corrige llegaba asta unos colectores, o no se, esto no digo nada que luego con razon me dicen que no entiendo, pero vamos este camino se hizo para llegar a un lugar y accionar algo.
yo cuando lo abran si ocurre no dudare en ir, no ya solo por disfrutar de esas maravillosas vistas y estos precipicios, si no por recordar viejas sensaciones, las cuales cuando lo he visto esta tarde me han llegado tambien en cierta forma.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw

----------


## FEDE

> caminito del rey, el chorro, malaga, 1989
> wauu, lo que he encontrado en you tube, sobre todo para quien sea de malaga, o simplemente conozca el caminito del rey en el chorro, aunque quien no lo conozca que lo vea, es impresionante, sobre todo por que la grabacion esta muy bien hecha, parece que vas andando por ella, me a dejado anonadado.
> yo he ido bastantes veces de muy jovencito, porque hace minimo decada y media que no he vuelto a ir y hace mas de 20 años que fuy por primera vez, llegue justo hasta el puente la vez que mas lejos llegue si no recuerdo mal, y no recuerdo que me hecho atras, pero si lo veis comprendereis que quiero decir.
> PD. no es el lugar mas apropiado para poner esto, tengo que mirar haver donde viene mejor, por que lo merece, igual lo llevo a el hilo del pantano del guadalhorce, ya vere.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw


Muy bueno pacome36, gracias por el enlace, soy de la opinion de xuquer yo creo que ni los trapecistas de circo arian el caminito del rey. Saludos  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Más información acerca del caminito del rey.... 
¡¡¡A ver cuando una KDD y nos la hacemos!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.sol.com/es/modulo.asp?IdC...IdProvincia=29

----------


## Salut

Firgen santa!!

Haciendo equilibrismo por los barrotes, y sin ni siquiera asegurarse en los cables!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## lenos

> Hola a todos.
> Más información acerca del caminito del rey.... 
> ¡¡¡A ver cuando una KDD y nos la hacemos!!!
> 
> http://www.sol.com/es/modulo.asp?IdC...IdProvincia=29


Hay unos vídeos en youtube acerca del caminito del rey que cortan la respiración. Un ejemplo;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXrVG7aoizc

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## pacome36

me alegra que halla gustado, ademas ya hay hasta un enlace que da informacion sobre el. 
mira que hay maravillas por todas partes y lo lejos que estamos de conocerlas y menos saver apreciarlas, al menos en mi caso.

PD. os robo los enlaces que los colocare en el hilo del pantano del guadalhorce, o algun sitio asi mas apropiado
PD2. que ilu ya tengo un hilo creado por mi, ¿dan algun premio?

http://www.sol.com/es/modulo.asp?IdC...IdProvincia=29

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXrVG7aoizc

----------


## pacome36

bueno, ya toca poner el kit completo para el cafelito, que si no hay tecnologia no hay cafe


con filtro y todo

----------


## pacome36

antes de que salga la nueva ley y definitivamente prohiban consumir y vender tabaco en los lugares publicos como las cafeterias, y sin ninguna intencion de hacer apologia de nada, pongo la maquina de tabaco, ademas en este caso y di esta nueva ley sale adelante, no se podra hechar en cara que se a invertido mucho dinero en acondicionar el salon para que estuviera en regla con la ley que tenemos actualmente, por que la maquina se ve claramente que no es nada nueva.

----------


## pacome36

acabo de borrar un mensaje por que igual no cumple las normas del foro, y no encuentro donde puedo leer las normas del foro, que para gente como yo no nos viene mal leerlas

PD. edito por que creo haver encontrado lo que parece ser las normas del foro, bueno no lo pone, pero si hay muchos datos que te pueden dar una alluda, 
ah por cierto es en alluda y luego te tienes tres obciones mas, que algunas se multiplican por muchas, por hay al menos andara.

PD.2, yo solito me complico, no hace falta que me regañen que ya me regaño yo solito

----------


## REEGE

Éste año, si que éste podría ser el BAR de embalses.net.......................

----------


## perdiguera

Recupero este hilo que inició el amigo Xuquer para hablar de los juegos de cuando éramos pequeños, que ha surgido de una conversación en el ¿qué será?.

En mi caso los más famosos eran: las bolas, llamadas canicas, las chapas y los rompes, cartoncitos que se sacaban de las cajas de cerillas.
Como creo que conocéis los dos primeros os explico el tercero:
Se trataba de mover, con un trozo de goma perteneciente al tacón de un zapato de hombre, hacia tu campo el máximo número de rompes que pudieras en cada tirada, si metías uno tenías derecho a tirar otra vez, si no pasabas el turno al siguiente contrario. Todos los rompes se ponían en un circulo central sin que hubiese ninguno encima de otro y cada uno tenía digamos su zona fuera de un circulo mayor que es lo que se debía traspasar. Se jugaba en tierra como máximo seis participantes y ganaba lógicamente el que más conseguía llevarse. Ni que decir tiene que el viento era importante.
Había verdaderas discusiones y se buscaban los rompes especiales.
De las chapas, para mí las mejores eran las de botellín de Martini rellenas de cera.

----------


## Luján

Yo recuerdo las canicas, los cromos, con los que jugábamos a levantarlos, y las barajas esas en las que los naipes eran descripciones de jugadores de basket, coches, etc. Se trataba que que el que tenía el turno decía una de las propiedades y el que tuviera la carta con mayor valor en dicha propiedad ganaba la mano, el turno y los naipes de los demás.

Por otro lado, soy de la generación que estrenó el Tetris en la Gameboy.

Pero a lo que más jugaba en el recreo del colegio era al escondite, al fútbol con pelotas de tenis o latas o al baloncesto, con mucho mi deporte favorito.

----------


## perdiguera

Nunca tuve una Gameboy, pero jugar a poner las figuras geométricas formadas a base de cuadrados, era un experto tanto en el móvil como en el ordenador.

----------


## Luján

> Nunca tuve una Gameboy, pero jugar a poner las figuras geométricas formadas a base de cuadrados, era un experto tanto en el móvil como en el ordenador.


Yo tampoco la tuve, pero el amigo que la tenía no me dejaba jugar, porque siempre lograba más puntuación que él.

Por si no quedó claro, especialmente para las generiación joven del foro, en el juego de los cromos cada uno ponía algunos de sus cromos boca abajo sobre el suelo, mesa u otro espacio de juego horizontal y medianamente limpio. El juego consistía en intentar, por turnos, voltear los cromos con el simple movimiento de darle con la palma de la mano, un golpe por turno. Claro está que no valía ponerse pegamento/saliva en la mano. El truco principal que yo usaba era golpear con la mano prácticamente plana para ahuecarla justo en el momento de levantarla, logrando así un pequeño vacío gracias al cual el cromo se pegaba momentáneamente a la mano y así lograba levantarlo y, si había suerte y la Ley de  Murphy no actuaba, caía boca arriba. Todo cromo levantado ganado por el jugador que lo levantaba.

----------


## jlois

A mi las colecciones de cromos siempre fueron mi debilidad, aún conservo alguna como una verdadera reliquia. Me acuerdo cuando venía algún representante de las empresas que editaban los cromos al patio del colegio y se ponía a repartir sobres y algún que otro álbum para que nos "enviciáramos" en ese arte, jejeje, ni que decir tiene que aquellos cromos que uno más deseaba no aparecían por ningún lado y había otros que parecían haberlos imprimido a miles. 
Los coches de guisval...que aún siguen haciéndose, creo , pero ya no tienen aquel significado.
En cuanto a los juegos, sin duda las canicas eran de lo más habitual...había varias modalidades, una era el "guá"...
A veces, hablando con mis "antiguos" colegas , recordamos aquellos tiempos con cierta nostalgia. Es lo que tiene , el llevar dentro de nosotros ese crío que se niega a hacerse mayor.

----------


## sergi1907

De pequeño pasaba las tardes jugando a canicas, chapas o fútbol, la verdad es que necesitábamos muy poca cosa para divertirnos.
También recuerdo que me gustaban mucho las colecciones de cromos, ahora cuando se las compro a mis hijos creo que disfruto yo más que ellos, y como me ha recordado Jose Luis, los coches de Guisval, creo que nos conocíamos todas las marcas y modelos.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Qué son los coches Guisval?
Yo no los conozco.

----------


## sergi1907

> ¿Qué son los coches Guisval?
> Yo no los conozco.


Son coches en miniatura, que para la época estaban muy bien hechos.

----------


## FEDE

Recordando con que jugabamos al fútbol en mi pueblo, recuerdo que era con un balón de curtis, casi todos teniamos uno, eran parecido a los de baloncesto y cuando se pinchaban seguiamos jugando con ellos, aunque no botaban como antes, si alguno tenía uno de reglamento que es como le llamabamos a los de cuero, era el capitán del equipo y no se quedaba nunca de suplente, lo malo era cuando se pinchaba, no se podía seguir jugando con el, en cambio con el de curtis si se podía, ¡que recuerdos!

----------


## perdiguera

> Son coches en miniatura, que para la época estaban muy bien hechos.


Me he informado en la red y parece que Guisval se fundó en el 1962, yo tenía 9-10 años entonces y hasta que llegaran a mi pueblo pasarían más y yo ya estaría interno y por lo tanto sin posibilidades de jugetes de ese tipo, ni de ningún otro. Por eso no los conozco, vosotros que sois más jóvenes lo teníais más fácil.

Lo del balón que dice FEDE en nuestro pueblo era de badana, nada de cuero y el campo, tanto el la iglesia como el del colegio, os lo juro, tenía pendiente y el equipo que jugaba cuesta abajo el primer tiempo casi siempre ganaba.
Claro que el dueño del balón siempre jugaba para abajo.

----------


## Luján

Otro juego junto a los boliches, como se llama en Canarias a las canicas, y a las chapas era el trompo, nombre que se da allí a la peonza. Yo no era muy bueno la verdad.

----------


## perdiguera

La trompa se jugaba ¡a la merengueeeeee! mientras que pudieras mantener el grito podías picar la trompa del rival con la púa de la tuya cuando ganabas metiéndola en el agujero; algunos la afilaban de miedo.

Los mayores jugaban al caliche que era un cilindro de madera dura que se ponía vertical y encima monedas.
Desde una línea se lanzaban pesas metálicas en forma de disco unas más pequeñas y gruesas y otras más anchas y finas; las primeras se "arrimaba" y con las segundas se "atrucaba"; primero se tiraban las pequeñas, una cada miembro de los dos equipos, para acercarse al cilindro y luego las últimas para tirarlo en el mismo orden de equipo una sola por equipo; al darle al cilindro las monedas caían y eran de la pieza más cercana. Se medía con hilo de cáñamo. Si no se acertaba a tirarlo ninguno de los equipos se volvía a comenzar, cambiando el orden de jugadores.

----------


## FEDE

También recuerdo jugar a carreras con aro, se jugaba con un neumatico viejo de moto, (normalmete de una Guzzi Hispania o una Derbi) y un palo a ver quien corria más acompañando al aro, ¡que recuerdos de aquellos tiempos! estoy seguro que me lo pasaba mejor, que hoy se lo pasan muchos crios con tantos juguetes.

----------


## suer

> Son coches en miniatura, que para la época estaban muy bien hechos.


Recuerdo la musiquita del anuncio: "A jugar con Guisval, miniaturas de metal"

Uno de los regalos que recuerdo fue una pelota de cuero que mis padres nos regalaron a mi hermano y a mi. Cuando se pinchaba la llevábamos a reparar a un señor que hacía todo tipo de objetos de cuero y le cambiaba la cámara. Hoy por dos duros te compras una pelotita de piel. Cómo cambia el tiempo.

----------


## REEGE

Lo que si recuerdo como si fuese hoy, es lo que dice Fede...
El que tenía un balón de reglamento y lo traía para que todos jugasemos... ese aunque fuese muy, pero que muy malo, nadie lo cambiaba en el partido.
Algunos que no tenían ni idea de jugar, por solo poner un balón de reglamento, jugaba todos los sábados en las eras... jejeje
Que tiempos aquellos!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Esto demuestra que ya vamos teniendo una edad :Wink: 

Sinceramente creo que disfrutábamos mucho más que los niños de ahora, necesitábamos poca cosa para divertirnos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo mío tampoco está muy lejano, pero con esto de las maquinitas, en mi generación, tampoco han sido muy influyentes, lo son ahora más que antes. En mi caso lo más popular el fútbol, tardes enteras, horas y horas. También hubo un tiempo de canicas(que misteriosamente han desaparecido de mi habitación), y otro de cartas de Pokemon y cromos de fútbol. un poco de todo vamos. Ahora con el ordenador, no nosw vemos las caras nada más que en clase. Llega a ser incluso deprimente.

----------


## perdiguera

> Lo mío tampoco está muy lejano, pero con esto de las maquinitas, en mi generación, tampoco han sido muy influyentes, lo son ahora más que antes. En mi caso lo más popular el fútbol, tardes enteras, horas y horas. También hubo un tiempo de canicas(que misteriosamente han desaparecido de mi habitación), y otro de cartas de Pokemon y cromos de fútbol. un poco de todo vamos. Ahora con el ordenador, no nosw vemos las caras nada más que en clase. Llega a ser incluso deprimente.


No te puedes llegar a dar idea de lo que acabas de escribir en las últimas frases.
Es la expresión de alguien que con la juventud que tiene echa de menos la relación personal ya desde pequeño.
Es lo que la sociedad de las grandes urbes hace con la juventud los encierra en casa y cuando son algo más grandes y salen al mundo, este los recibe con un bofetón tras otro hasta que aprendan, pero muchos de ellos en lugar de aprender se refugian en vicios como la droga o el alcohol que, a la larga, los hundirán más aún en las capas menos afortunadas.
Como dices muy bien es deprimente y muy triste. La pérdida de los juegos con los amigos, los de la calle, los del pueblo o los del barrio, es, para mi, una de las lacras de esta sociedad del desenfreno.
Los jóvenes tenéis que salir y relacionaros con otros jóvenes desde muy jóvenes, así sabréis lo que es la amistad, el compañerismo, el apoyo mutuo y también quien será mejor o peor el día de mañana.

----------


## REEGE

Si tenéis que buscar un camarero para las salas vips del foro, a éste no lo contratéis, eh??? jejeje

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...022700168.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si tenéis que buscar un camarero para las salas vips del foro, a éste no lo contratéis, eh??? jejeje
> 
> http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...022700168.html


Jajaja, lo he visto en las noticias. La pobre Merkel, jajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  Tal vez pueda ser una nueva tendencia de servir las cervezas, quién sabe, jaja  :Big Grin: 

Al pobre camarero se ve que le han podido los nervios al estar junto a Merkel, esa mujer impone... es la dueña de Europa y la que dirige el cotarro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Una noticia que me gusta que publica ABC, que a su vez la toma de otra fuente, el blog «The World Gepgraphy» http://www.theworldgeography.com/201...-in-world.html

Os pongo ahora el texto en español que publica ABC y en el enlace podréis ver las fotos de los túneles y los textos en inglés.




> abc
> Los ocho túneles más extraños del mundo
> Normalmente, los túneles están pensados para reducir los trayectos, atravesando una montaña o discurriendo por debajo de diversas zonas de la ciudad. Sin embargo, algunos de estos pasadizos destacan por tener una utilidad diferente, una apariencia extraña o una ubicación nada usual. En el blog «The World Gepgraphy» encontramos una lista con ocho de estos túneles únicos que se han convertido en auténticas atracciones turísticas:
> 
> 1.-El Gate Tower Building: Tres plantas de este edificio de oficinas de la ciudad japonesa de Osaka son atravesadas por una autovía a través de un curioso túnel. En realidad, la carretera no forma parte de la estructura de la torre, sino que descansa sobre un puente cubierto rodeado de una estructura que permite aislar el edificio del ruido y las vibraciones del tráfico. Aunque el directorio de la construcción muestra que el inquilino de los pisos 5, 6, y 7 es la autopista Hanshin, los ascensores no se detienen en esas plantas.
> 
> 2.-Tunnel Log: Situado en el Parque Nacional de las Secuoyas de California, este túnel nació después de que uno de estos inmensos árboles cayese en 1937 sobre una carretera. El tamaño de la secuoya, 84 metros de largo y 21 de diámetro, impedía su traslado, así que los empleados del parque optaron por abrir un agujero de 2,4 metros de alto y 5,6 de ancho en su tronco para permitir de nuevo la circulación en la carretera.
> 
> 3.-Tunnel Rock: Esta enorme roca de granito bajo la que se cavó una carretera en 1938, se encuentra también en el Parque Nacional de las Secuoyas. Aunque la carretera de entrada al parque ya no discurre bajo este túnel, los visitantes pueden recorrerlo a pie.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese torrefacto!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Mirad la carga que he traído hoy, me voy a quedar sin café... Eso sí, lo mío son los del color amarillo. Para beber el azul, mejor bebo agua  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ese torrefacto!!!! 
> 
> Mirad la carga que he traído hoy, me voy a quedar sin café... Eso sí, lo mío son los del color amarillo. Para beber el azul, mejor bebo agua


La última vez que vi yo una carga así de café, fue cuando fui a visitar a unos amigos que se estaban preparando la Selectividad  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Os acordáis de ésto?



Anda que me gustaba poco moler el café con el molinillo éste, jaja. No se si mi abuela lo seguirá teniendo en su casa...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mi abuelo, sí que tiene uno en el pueblo.
Anda que no me he pasado tardes moliendo cosas.

----------


## perdiguera

En el bar de mi padre había un molinillo, al que le poníamos una mezcla de siete partes de natural y tres de torrefacto, pero era mucho más grande.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Increíble... ¿te dan los granos de café para que los chupes o cómo va eso? 60 cent. un café... por ese precio no te ponen ya ni la taza  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Eso es le que debería costar un café y hasta que no cueste eso en todas partes tendremos crisis.
El coste puro y duro de un café expreso son unos 20 céntimos de euro, a eso hay que sumar la mano de obra, los impuestos, la luz, el azúcar y las amortizaciones y eso no llega a otros 25 céntimos, quedando un beneficio bruto de unos 15 céntimos. Digo bruto porque el comerciante tendrá que hacer renta y pagar por su beneficio.

----------


## Luján

Pues está barato. Bien barato. Pero ese viene a ser el "precio estudiante" de las cafeterías universitarias.

Más de lo que el Sr ex-presidente decía.

----------


## REEGE

0,60 un café??? Ese ticket guardalo que está en peligro de extinción!!
Por aquí la verdad es que ese precio sólo lo tiene en el Hogar del Jubilado... en Bares, entre 1 y 1,30!!

----------


## perdiguera

> 0,60 un café??? Ese ticket guardalo que está en peligro de extinción!!
> Por aquí la verdad es que ese precio sólo lo tiene en el Hogar del Jubilado... en Bares, entre 1 y 1,30!!


¿Y por qué lo pueden tener a ese precio los jubilados y el resto no? acaso no les dan café, por aquello de la tensión, y les dan "aguachirli", nombre dado en mi pueblo a un brebaje que en EEUU llaman café.
Aunque no creo que se dejen timar así como así.
Al final es un problema de cuanto quiero ganar y con cuanto trabajo. O vendo 100 ganando 0.2 en cada o vendo 20 ganando 1 en cada. Ese dilema, que es falso en sus términos, hay muchos empresarios que se lo aplican y toman por la segunda opción habiendo hecho los cálculos para la primera. No se dan cuenta que hay en los cálculos gastos que son independientes de la producción y que cuanto menos café hagan más proporción tienen los gastos fijos aunque se mantengan los variables.

Además en la primera opción el que falle un cliente sólo supone un 1% mientras que en el segundo caso ese fallo de un cliente supone un 5% de pérdida de clientela.

Miremos el panadero de Valencia que vende las barras a 20 céntimos, estaba a punto de tener que cerrar y ahora vende a 3.000 clientes cada día y ha tenido que abrir otro establecimiento porque no da abasto. Eso sí la Administración detrás de él, azuzada por el Gremio Oficial que ven cómo peligra su negocio, en lugar de apoyarle.

----------


## sergi1907

En Vilaseca en todos los bares el cortado cuesta 1,20 euros.
Seguramente si el precio fuera menor habría mucha más gente en ellos.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y por qué lo pueden tener a ese precio los jubilados y el resto no? acaso no les dan café, por aquello de la tensión, y les dan "aguachirli", nombre dado en mi pueblo a un brebaje que en EEUU llaman café.
> Aunque no creo que se dejen timar así como así.
> Al final es un problema de cuanto quiero ganar y con cuanto trabajo. O vendo 100 ganando 0.2 en cada o vendo 20 ganando 1 en cada. Ese dilema, que es falso en sus términos, hay muchos empresarios que se lo aplican y toman por la segunda opción habiendo hecho los cálculos para la primera. No se dan cuenta que hay en los cálculos gastos que son independientes de la producción y que cuanto menos café hagan más proporción tienen los gastos fijos aunque se mantengan los variables.
> 
> Además en la primera opción el que falle un cliente sólo supone un 1% mientras que en el segundo caso ese fallo de un cliente supone un 5% de pérdida de clientela.
> 
> Miremos el panadero de Valencia que vende las barras a 20 céntimos, estaba a punto de tener que cerrar y ahora vende a 3.000 clientes cada día y ha tenido que abrir otro establecimiento porque no da abasto. Eso sí la Administración de trás de él, azuzada por el Gremio Oficial que ven cómo peligra su negocio, en lugar de apoyarle.


Me imagino que si no eres jubilado y vas a tomar café al hogar del jubilado también tienes ese precio. Al final esos bares, como las cantinas de los cuarteles y las cafeterías de las universidades se dan en concurso al la, teóricamente, opción más económica. Y también me imagino que los precios estarán dentro de una horquilla publicada en las bases de dicho concurso.


Por cierto... No me había enterado de eso del panadero ¿Sabrías decirme el nombre de la tienda o dónde está?

Por otro lado, si está vendiendo el producto por debajo de lo que le cuesta hacerlo, es ilegal, y si es la barra a la que el Estado pone precio fijo, más aún.

----------


## perdiguera

En Quart de Poblet, también en Gandía y en Torrent tienen tiendas.
Uno de los múltiples enlaces que te salen en google si escribes "panadero, Valencia" es este :

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...14_112628.html

----------


## Luján

> En Quart de Poblet, también en Gandía y en Torrent tienen tiendas.
> Uno de los múltiples enlaces que te salen en google si escribes "panadero, Valencia" es este :
> 
> http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...14_112628.html


Gracias, pero me pillan "un poco" lejos todas sus ventas. Lástima.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me parece muy bien lo del panadero. Lo del pan y el café ya es un abuso, pero es que si nos vamos al campo, el panorama es aún peor.

Ess inadmisible que le paguen al agricultor una miseria, y luego vayas al comercio y te cobren 10 veces o más lo que les pagan a ellos.

----------


## perdiguera

En casa para la verdura y fruta o cultivamos en el huerto, que salen carísimas, o compramos en puestos a pie de carretera de agricultores de Gavà. Aunque cueste lo mismo que en el super hay dos razones fundamentales: frescor y eliminación de intermediarios.

----------


## Luján

En Canarias íbamos al mercadillo del Agricultor, que casi hay uno por municipio. Mejores precios, más frescura y sabor y mucha, mucha más variedad.

El equivalente aquí, el mercado (así lo llaman aunque sigue siendo un mercadillo) no me da tanta confianza.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí hasta hace poco había una cooperativa que se dedicaba a vender todo tipo de productos , así se evitaban que los explotasen los intermediarios, y como es lógico, venían desde todos los pueblos de alrededores a comprar allí, bastantes productos estaban a la mitad de baratos que en cualquier gran superficie.

Esa es la única forma de meterles caña a los intermediarios y grandes superficies, que todos los agricultores se asocien en cooperativas y vendan ellos sus productos.

De los mercadillos y puestos ambulantes, hay que tener cuidado, porque te puedes encontrar de todo, gente que vende sus cosechas, y otros que venden las cosechas de otros...

----------


## 415Bombardier

Disculpad este pequeño paréntesis para pasarle una foto aérea del Puerto de Sagunto a Luján (que vive en la zona). Seguro que a alguno más le resulta interesante (tiene ya 30 años, es de noviembre del 82).

Ciao!

----------


## REEGE

Seguro que le encanta!!jejeje

----------


## Luján

Igualito que hoy día, sí señor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## No Registrado

400 tios tomando café ahora mismo en éste gran foro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luján

> 400 tios tomando café ahora mismo en éste gran foro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


404 me dice a mí ahora mismo. El récord de 478 está a tiro. Esperemos que caiga y que no se quede en 500, sino que siga y siga.

Y hace pocos meses, éramos 10 o 12. ¿Habrá que poner más mesas?

----------

